# Shipping company expands fleet



## The 2nd. Mate (Aug 3, 2010)

I see from the local press that Rix Shipping is having a 1,000 tonne

tanker built at Paull near Hull. This will bring their fleet up to 10 vessels.(Thumb)

Nice toknow this can still happen even in today's economic climate.(==D)


----------



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Good news indeed. I worked for Rix On the Kenrix in 1969, a nice ship and i found it to be a good company to work for as was always very fair


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

Pleasing to see there is a market for a 1000 tonner, can only assume Rix have scheduled work for her on the river ( inland waters) no doubt replacing existing tonnage running clean petroleum products out of Immingham.

Below taken from the "Yorkshire Post" a few weeks back.
http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/localnews/River39s-last-shipyard-ready-to.6353689.jp

*"The yard is are now looking to build a small tanker for its parent company, Hull-based fuel distributors J.R Rix and Son, which owns a fleet of coaster and tankers.

Mr Stainton said there was an acute shortage of skilled labour, as young people were not prepared to take on the demanding job. He added: "Our workforce is quite aged now and you struggle to find the people you need – proper platers who can read drawings for building ships, shipwrights."*


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"Mr Stainton said there was an acute shortage of skilled labour, as young people were not prepared to take on the demanding job. He added: "Our workforce is quite aged now and you struggle to find the people you need – proper platers who can read drawings for building ships, shipwrights.""

Sadly, that's what happens when companies don't want to train people and the government comes up with Mickey Mouse apprenticeship schemes. Exactly the same thing is happening here in Australia. The manufacturing sector is almost zilch and what industry there is prefers to import skills rather than create them, as in the past. 

Where would we be without China making everything? At least you can get a good capuccino in Australia - all is not lost!

John T.

PS Good to hear that the Rix shipping company is still going. Comic actor Brian Rix was a son of the family - is he still with us?


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

> "Sadly, that's what happens when companies don't want to train people .............."


I think many small and medium sized companies would like to train young people, but taking them on now is a bureaucratic nightmare and no one wants the administrative load.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
My daughter is a Sales Engineer working for small specialist company, they had difficulty finding properly qualified engineers, then along came the Poles!!
By the by, in specification she bars Chinese steel, "quality fade"?

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

"_PS Good to hear that the Rix shipping company is still going. Comic actor Brian Rix was a son of the family - is he still with us?_"

I think he is still on the go. He was on 'Desert Island Discs' in 2009.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

The 2nd. Mate said:


> I see from the local press that Rix Shipping is having a 1,000 tonne
> 
> tanker built at Paull near Hull. This will bring their fleet up to 10 vessels.(Thumb)
> 
> Nice toknow this can still happen even in today's economic climate.(==D)


Nice to hear a bit of good news regarding British shipping.
I used to live in Paull where the new vessel is being built. The shipyard (Hepworths) is wholly owned by the Rix Group of Companies. A very old and well respected little shipyard which keeps quite a few locals in work.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

RayJordandpo said:


> "_PS Good to hear that the Rix shipping company is still going. Comic actor Brian Rix was a son of the family - is he still with us?_"
> 
> I think he is still on the go. He was on 'Desert Island Discs' in 2009.


Thanks Ray - he'd be hilarious on a desert island with his trousers falling down and all that nonesense that went on in his farces - always cracked me up.

John T.


----------



## Quaysider (Sep 22, 2008)

The stern section of the new tanker has been launched within the last few days. What is believed to be the bow section has been launched at AVECO on the Tees and was due to leave under tow of the KNIGHTON this morning for the Humber.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Aveco is now the only steel Shipbuilder on the Tees, the owner of the Company is a former Smiths Dock employee who branched out on his own and is doing very well(Applause). The Yard he operates from was a former Graving Dock (now filled in) which was used to scrap the "Weather Reporter" and a few "Tons" by a Midlands Scrap Merchant


----------



## Quaysider (Sep 22, 2008)

Since arriving on the Humber the new bow section built at Aveco is currently in drydock, being 'corrected' before being attached to the Paull built hull.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Wasn't it Rix who moved to Polish crews just a couple of years ago? IIRC there were a couple of Rix ships in Hull in early 2010 being changed over...


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

I think Rix have one bunker tanker with brits on, the other's all have Poles or Russians working aboard them.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Quaysider said:


> Since arriving on the Humber the new bow section built at Aveco is currently in drydock, being 'corrected' before being attached to the Paull built hull.


The Bow was constructed to the drawing's given and before it was shipped to the Humber it was Inspected by the Shipbuilder's own Inspection Team who came up to Aveco, then the final payment to Aveco was made, for a job well done.


----------

